# Will You Get The Swine Flu Vaccine?



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Just curious.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hell no, needles scare the **** out of me. THey would need to drag me kicking and screaming.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd never get a vaccine for swine flu. Not because I'm scared of needles or vaccines, but because I think it's unneccessary. My tetanus vaccination is hopelessly out of date (I never got the booster for it) but I've worked with compost and rusty metal with open wounds countless times and I've never caught tetanus. My diptheria/polio vaccinations are also out of date (you get a booster for them, along with tetanus in the same shot when you're 13-18 over here). Never had my BCG shot either, though I hear those aren't mandatory anymore. Anyway, vaccinations are overrated.

I've already had swine flu and my mother had it too (hers was lab confirmed, mine wasn't). It wasn't a big deal at all, a mild cough (which is nothing to me because I have a chronic cough, chronic nasal drip and chronic tonsillitis), a headache, a bit of a temperature (quite a high one, but I felt fine) and a bit of nausea (which I have all the time anyway because of my chronic post nasal drip which makes me both gag because my throat gets full of it, and makes me feel sick because my stomach gets full of it).

Honestly for such a mild condition, a vaccine is a waste of time. Maybe super-high-risk people could benefit from it, but I couldn't care less about it. People who panic over swine flu should have "THE MARK OF STUPID" branded on their foreheads for buying into the sensationalist "LOL PANDEMIC" scare crap.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Those Star Trak injectors?
I found it kind of gross that the "assembly line" of people were being injected with the same gun.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll only get it if it tastes like bacon.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm going to get the shot when it becomes available. I have had one flu in my life and it is not something i ever want to go through again. I'm not too worried about negative side affects as everything ranging from food to medicine can cause adverse reactions or death despite government approval.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No. Swine flu can come and get me.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

I understand why people are apprehensive about getting this vaccine, but if you really compare this virus to 1976 then you're just being ignorant. In 76, a new virus was identified, and people freaked out. They assumed it had already spread or would inevitably, and mounted a massive vaccination campaign that proved to be completely unnecessary. They were wrong.

The current vaccination effort comes after this strain has spread across the entire planet and killed at least 4,000 people. Many of them young, otherwise healthy people. A coworker of mine had H1N1 earlier this year, and spent two weeks in the hospital on a ventilator fighting off bacterial infection. He lived, barely. The guy was 32, biked to work every day, and never smoked or drank.

Brand my forehead if you must, but the simple fact is people die from this virus, and some of them are going to die because they refused a vaccine due to misinformation. The only people being sensationalist about the vaccine are the ones buying into the conspiracy theories about it. If you refuse medical advice regarding the vaccine, you souldn't be able to seek medical treatment when you're drowning in your own mucus. It's only fair.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just got the swine flu vaccine today at Cosco's


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Nope. I'll stay cancer free.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I just got the swine flu vaccine today at Cosco's


Unlikely. Do vaccines beta?


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought it was funny when someone got sick they immediately thought 'oh god swine flu' 

I don't really take this 'swine flu' seriously tbh, the only way it would kill you is if you were already on death's door


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

nope.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

nope
I'm hopping to get H1N1 for bragging rights!
hope I don't die lol...nah, it would still be worth it 8D


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Im so sick to death of hearing of this pathetic virus. Mass hysteria over nothing by media AGAIN. So hell no I wont be getting the shot. I havnt even got the seasonal flue shot because I dont agree with it. If I dont die of the flue, Ill die of cancer. Meh! 
Now what I really have no idea over, is whether I will get my unborn child vaccinated. I dont know.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Nope. I just got the regular vaccine. The swine flu vaccine is live and I don't think the benefits of getting it in healthy people outweigh the risks.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nope. i dont get the regular flu shot so im not going to bother with this one either


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I highly doubt it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I never get the flu shot and won't get the one for the swine flu. I don't want to end up paralyzed like many in '76 were. I think I had the swine flu back then. I was hospitalized for over a month with it. The one kid I shared a room with had it too and he end up passing away one night. Hopefully, I built up an immunity to it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Due to my asthma I get a flu shot every year so most likely I'll get a swine flu shot when it becomes available.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

No, I won't be getting the "vaccine"/RFID Chip.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Hell no, needles scare the **** out of me. THey would need to drag me kicking and screaming.


Gee, you're even worse than me. Needles terrify me too, but the ones they use for flu shots are tiny. For years I got allergy shots with tiny needles like that.

Those needles are nothing compared to something that looks as wide as a garden hose that they use when they want a blood sample. Those make me black out.

And I'm not getting any flu shot. They cost money and to me the benefit just doesn't justify the cost. I encourage all the rest of you to get a shot, of course, so you can't pass your germs to me.:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll most likely be getting the regular one only.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

ivankaramazov said:


> I understand why people are apprehensive about getting this vaccine, but if you really compare this virus to 1976 then you're just being ignorant. In 76, a new virus was identified, and people freaked out. They assumed it had already spread or would inevitably, and mounted a massive vaccination campaign that proved to be completely unnecessary. They were wrong.
> 
> The current vaccination effort comes after this strain has spread across the entire planet and killed at least 4,000 people. Many of them young, otherwise healthy people. A coworker of mine had H1N1 earlier this year, and spent two weeks in the hospital on a ventilator fighting off bacterial infection. He lived, barely. The guy was 32, biked to work every day, and never smoked or drank.
> 
> Brand my forehead if you must, but the simple fact is people die from this virus, and some of them are going to die because they refused a vaccine due to misinformation. The only people being sensationalist about the vaccine are the ones buying into the conspiracy theories about it. If you refuse medical advice regarding the vaccine, you souldn't be able to seek medical treatment when you're drowning in your own mucus. It's only fair.


agreed.
I work at a hospital, and you know i'm getting my shot. My work station is practically next to the quarantine !

I think this is one time we need to put aside political skepticism, and do the smart thing.

Is proving the Obama administration wrong, really worth intentionally risking the health of yourself, your family and friends ?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

It has absolutely nothing to do with politics for me. I never received a flu shot nor will I receive a flu shot.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a pretty good immune system, I should be fine. 

Plus, I never leave my house, how would I get it? :b


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

I have to get the swine flu vaccine and the flu vaccine to do my volunteering at the hospital


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm suppose to get it I think but my mum doesn't want me to. I'm at high risk apparently which is kind of worrying


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I live and work at home alone and have no close contact with any people ever, so no, it'd be a waste of time for me to get a flu shot.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wiki says there are over a thousand deaths in the US. is that true?


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

While I am most certainly not a proponent of the pseudo-scientific hysteria surrounding the swine-flu vaccine (is this MMR all over again??); at present various properly vetted medical authorities have suggested there is compelling evidence that the H1N1 vaccine may have a risk of inducing neurological problems in the patient. As I already have enough neurological health issues, and Swine Flu seems far less a health risk than the normal annual flu, I would not have the vaccine if I was offered it at this juncture - however if more information comes to light, I may reconsider.


----------



## NickP (Oct 20, 2009)

NO! it's all hype.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll get it if it becomes available. I already got the regular flu shot. I've never had any ill effects. My kids have asthma, and the risk of them dying of complications from the flu is much higher than any of us being harmed by a vaccine.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Choose to leave the house to go get a shot? No thank you. I don't dislike needles, but I don't like the people behind the needles. Working in healthcare, I was encouraged to, but considering that all the residents had a flu shot, there's really no need for me to join in. I can't even remember the last time I became sick anyhow.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Joel said:


> This time around we get to look forward to ingredients found in spermicides, cleaners, cosmetics as well as significant doses of thimerosal, squalene, and mercury...


:sigh There is a lot of misinformation on thalidomide and mercury in the public. Its based on ignorance of basic chemistry and existing research.

Many people assume all mercury containing compounds are dangerous and therefore thimerosal is dangerous. But that's not true. The toxicity of a substance depends on how its atoms are arranged, not simply which atoms are present. The fact that some mercury compounds are dangerous does not mean that thimerosal must be dangerous because it contains mercury.

Similarly, mercury is poisonous, but that does not mean that any compound that contains mercury is also poisonous. Some mercury, such as methyl mercury, is poisonous. Methyl mercury is the mercury found in fish and is warned against. Thimerosal is ethyl mercury and is not poisonous.

Though methyl mercury and ethyl mercury might sound like they are very similar, one is poisonous and the other is not.

I'll go post the article I got the information from in S&C if anyone's interested.

Back to the original question, I'll get the H1N1 shot if I can get it for free (which I think I can as part of the place I work at).


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

no... :afr :afr :afr :afr


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Probably not. They're scarce and then there's the hassle of finding out where to get one. Then I'll have to pay some clinic money so they can jab me with a needle.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

At first I thought this just read, "will you get the swine flu". I'm tired.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

njodis said:


> no... :afr :afr :afr :afr


Terrible. SA is like having sniffles compared to living with that condition.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no. I sweat like a sow, so I'm guessing I don't need it.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Joel said:


> Chemistry isn't my thing so I don't want to act like I know what I'm talking about on the topic because I don't, at all lol, but that's good info to know I guess, however I'd still never get it.
> 
> I wouldn't mind reading that article you have if you want to send it to me?


I posted it in the society & culture thread. But here's the link if you like:
http://skepticalob.blogspot.com/2009/10/truth-about-thimerosal.html

This one is pretty interesting too:
http://skepticalob.blogspot.com/2009/10/how-do-vaccines-work.html


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

Nope!

Not that I am not afraid to catch any sort of flu but I don't have blind scientific faith.

BTW surprising poll results considering the arguments in the late thread "Vaccine Skepticism" in the S&C Subforum!


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

No ! not unless I do this :


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Uuggh! What a nice picture...


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

No, I never get the flu shot. My phobia of needles is too severe. Besides, I rarely leave the house and I never touch people so I'm not really worried about getting swine flu anyway.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

brianwarming said:


> No ! not unless I do this :


That kid is giving the swine the _human flu_


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I got the Swine Flu Vaccine at work a couple of weeks ago.No side effects.
I work on an Admissions Unit at a hospital, and get both the regular and swine flu vaccines for free.The amount of healthcare workers who refuse to get either of the flu shots because of ignorance, folklore, hype etc. amazes me.As I come in contact with lots of patients, work in a closed ventilation building which causes lots of germs to spread, and am prone to bronchitis, this was a no brainer for me! Getting the shots for free and delivered to you is also nice! Plus, people have been getting the Swine Flu Vaccine for a while now, and there have been no real reports of problems from the vaccine.As for those people that are young and good shape, ummm those are the exact people that this flu hits the hardest! 99.999999% of the people shake this thing off like a mild bug, but that other 0.0000001% end up fighting for their lives on a respirator! No thanks, give me the shot! Besides, I actually enjoy shots....(Yes I know, I'm weird) :lol


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

I had the swine flu vaccine and ordinary flu vaccine together (in separate arms) about 2 hours ago. I feel okay... so far...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Doubtful


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

No. I'm almost certain I had swine flu already.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

The college i go to was giving it out free to people under 24, but i decided against it due to my agoraphobia issues in this small area.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It's too hard to find it, and since I had no human (or pig) contact this weekend, I'm pretty low risk. And I don't see too many people during the week.

The one thing I am worried about is that there have been a few cases were the Tamiflu did not work. Part of me would like to see thousands of these people who are afraid of vaccines have to live through a deadly pandemic.


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

I have asthma and work at a hospital so..yes.:b


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

no. so far the only people that have died in my area are the elderly and a few people who were already weak and sick. ill get worried when healthy people start dying off in large numbers.


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools (Nov 17, 2009)

I already survived the H1N1 virus, so I don't need it. Otherwise I would, assuming there was enough to go around after the high-risk people got it. I'm a healthy (physically, at least -- my mental health is a different story altogether) adult, so I'd be last in line anyway.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Dec 4, 2009)

This whole swine flu business seems a bit fishy to me. I will not get the swine flu vaccine. My cousin's doctor said that he wasn't going to get it either, and one medical professional's opinion is good enough for me. The last time I heard about a swine flu case was in September. I doubt there is anything to worry about.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh my god, such an innocent time. The swine flu...how quaint.



millenniumman75 said:


> Those Star Trak injectors?
> I found it kind of gross that the "assembly line" of people were being injected with the same gun.


What the heck!? The 2009 people had futuristic vaccine injection _guns_ and we're all getting poked with needles like it's 1921? No wonder no one wants the Covid vaccine.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I didn’t know there was a vaccine for it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Another ancient thread revival, lmao.



Memories of Silence said:


> I didn’t know there was a vaccine for it.


Same with me.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There's new flu vaccine every year. The problem is each year has a new dominant flu, and sometimes you catch a variant the shot wasn't designed for.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Interesting to read some of the responses in this thread from a decade ago.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I wonder if someone will stumble onto our Coronavirus thread 10 years from now while sheltering in place during the inevitable zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

either/or said:


> I wonder if someone will stumble onto our Coronavirus thread 10 years from now while sheltering in place during the inevitable zombie apocalypse.


There'll be a lot of "I told you those COVID-19 vaccines were going to have a long term zombification side effect"s. But I'd rather be one of those eating their brains than being eaten, so no regrets.

Still not getting a flu vaccine though, for the same reason I gave 12 years ago. Might reconsider if my social life ever improved.


----------

